# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Cuộc sống bí ẩn trên hồ Titicaca - Peru

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Nằm giữa hai nước Peru và Bolivia, Titicaca là hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất Nam Mỹ, nằm ở độ cao 3.810m so với mực nước biển, là nơi cư ngụ của bộ lạc Uros lâu đời nhất Nam Mỹ.*


Hồ Titicaca nằm trong dãy núi Andes, có hơn 25 con sông chảy vào hồ và hơn 41 hòn đảo có người sinh sống trên đó. Bao quanh hồ là những ngọn núi phủ đầy tuyết, tạo cảnh quan tuyệt vời khi chiêm ngưỡng từ xa.

Khu vực này là một trong những nơi có nền văn hoá da đỏ sống động nhất. Puno là một thị trấn thương mại rộng lớn với hơn 60.000 dân. Đây là được xem như trung tâm thủ công và văn hoá dân gian của khu vực. Puno sở hữu một nền âm nhạc cũng như những điệu múa phong phú nhất trong dãy Andes.



Quầy hàng lưu niệm bán cho khách du lịch.



Vũ điệu trên đường phố nhân ngày hội Ánh sáng.



Trong suốt mùa lễ hội Ánh sáng diễn ra vào mùa đông, người dân mang ngọn đuốc đi khắp các cánh đồng để cầu nguyện nữ thần Brigit làm sạch đất trước khi gieo vụ mùa mới. Lễ hội này kéo dài một tuần. Khắp các con đường ngõ hẻm đều trở nên sống động với âm nhạc và vũ điệu.



Người dân hoà mình vào ngày hội Ánh sáng bằng các màn vũ điệu đẹp mắt.

Tại chợ Laykakota, du khách sẽ tìm thấy nhiều sản phẩm thủ công, đặc biệt là chăn bông, váy đầm với màu sắc tự nhiên, bộ đồng phục thêu, nón của người Peru…Đây là những hoạt động náo nhiệt nhất trên hồ và hầu hết các chuyến xa đi buôn bán đều xuất phát từ Puno.



Những người phụ nữ Unos dệt vải.





_TUỆ TÂM

Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_

----------


## hangnt

Một trong những hòn đảo nổi tiếng nhất của hồ Titicaca là đảo nổi của bộ lạc Unos. Du khách được khám phá cuộc sống độc đáo của những con người nơi đây. Nhà của họ được dựng lên bằng cây lau sậy và thân cây bạch đàn có sẵn trên đảo. Do làm nhà nổi trên mặt nước nên để tránh nhà bị chìm, họ thường xuyên phải nâng cấp lại ngôi nhà của mình. Cư dân nơi đây sinh sống chủ yếu bằng săn bắt và hái lượm. Hầu hết khách du lịch đến với hòn đảo này là vì sự hiếu kì muốn tìm hiểu cuộc sống của bộ tộc Unos.



Những ngôi nhà được làm bằng cây lau sậy nổi trên mặt nước của người Unos.







Cư dân hòn đảo nổi này sinh sống chủ yếu bằng nghề đánh bắt cá.


Trên hồ Titicaca, nơi tốt nhất để khám phá nét truyền thống của vùng là hòn đảo Taquile. Cư dân ở đây đã tự tổ chức và quản lí mọi hoạt động liên quan đến du lịch cũng như là bảo vệ cách sống như một khu tự trị.



Cổng bằng đá tại ngôi làng trên đảo.



Tại một lễ hội.
Hòn đảo Amantani đang trở thành tâm điểm trên hồ. Du khách có thể đắm mình trong xã hội người Andean vẫn giữ được truyền thống, lối sống văn hoá qua nhiều thế kỉ. Đây là hòn đảo đông dân nhất, có khoảng 3.663 người sinh sống và cũng là hòn đảo đẹp nhất trong hồ Titicaca.



Cư dân trên đảo Amantani.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Cổng đá nhìn đẹp quá
Ai mà tooe chức hôn lễ ở đây thì tuyệt vời

----------


## Woona

Cuộc sống ở đây có vẻ tách biệt với thế giới quá

----------


## jhonnyboy

Không biết ở đây họ có nói tiếng dân tộc ko nhỷ

----------

